# Cambridge versus Oppo



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

Has anyone read the review on both universal Blue Ray players yet?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

gtamayo said:


> Has anyone read the review on both universal Blue Ray players yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


Both? Aren't there others?


----------



## gtamayo (Jun 21, 2011)

Kal Rubinson said:


> Both? Aren't there others?


Yes, there are others, but there was announced a particular review comparing these two brands (751 Azur versus 95 Oppo), which incindently, I am interested in.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with the OPPO. If using an HDMI AVR/SSP, I would actually save the money and just get the BDP-93. Unless planning on using the Analog Outputs a great deal, I would not pay twice as much for the 95.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

